# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Artikel: Warmste september in driehonderd jaar

## Leontien

*Het* *KNMI** heeft september 2006 woensdag uitgeroepen tot de warmste septembermaand in drie eeuwen. Weerman Harry Geurts wijst erop dat ook de julimaand al de warmste van de laatste driehonderd jaar was.* 

Geurts vindt het opmerkelijk dat de warme septembers elkaar betrekkelijk snel opvolgen. In 1999 werd september voor het laatst benoemd tot de warmste in drie eeuwen. 1994 had eveneens twee maanden, juli en november, met dit predikaat.

In september is het tot nu toe vier graden warmer geweest dan het langjarig gemiddelde. De hoogste temperatuur werd op 12 september gemeten in het Limburgse Ell (30,2 graden). Ook heeft het KNMI meer zomerse dagen geteld. Gemiddeld zijn er in september een tot twee dagen waarop het minimaal 25 graden is, deze september waren dat er acht. Overigens heeft 2006 tot nu toe al 51 zomerse dagen opgeleverd tegen 22 normaal. 

Volgens het KNMI blijft het nog tot half oktober te warm voor de tijd van het jaar. Het weer is echter grillig, zodat er van dag tot dag grote variaties kunnen zijn. De restanten van de orkanen Gordon en Helene boven de Atlantische Oceaan maken de verwachtingen onzeker. 

Bron: http://www.nu.nl/news/834914/89/Warm...derd_jaar.html

----------


## Wendy

Ik vind het niet erg dat het nog warm is. Lekker nog in de tuin werken. De kinderen spelen lekker in de tuin. Een en al genot.

----------


## Yv

Ik hou wel van de weersverandringen van Nederland. Op een gegeven moment wil ik m'n truien wel weer aan en genieten van een kop warme chocolademelk bij het openhaard. Zo rond maart krijg ik weer behoefte aan meer zon, hempjes aan en veel buiten zijn.

----------


## Wendy

Het regent vandaag en ik zou het toch wel weer warmer willen hebben. Nu is ook onze verwarming kapot, dus is het koud in huis. Als het binnen warmer was geweest had ik er misschien minder naar verlangt.

----------

